# The thinest tower in Europe...



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

...is situated in Gayrettepe Istanbul!


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*Oh yeah?*

The thinnest tower in The Netherlands is situated in my home town,
called Achmea Toren (+tower) 20x20x115 meters tall. Please compare the dimensions with that beautiful building in Istanbul......


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

Tower in Helsinki:


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

I think you will find real thin towers in Benidorm?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

What about these?









Chimney of power station Stuttgart-Münster









Tower for mobile radio phone services "Langes Feld" eastwards of Markgröningen









Radio mast of medium wave transmitter Ditzingen-Hirschlanden, height: 40 metres

THIN TOWER IS THIN TOWER!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Beetham Tower - Manchester, UK*

*171m / 47 storeys*

(currently under construction)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Also...

For a long time, the Minerva Building (proposed for London), was thought by many forumers to be EXTREMELY thin. However, this is just an optical illusion caused by the angle of the rendering. When 3-D models were eventually displayed at an exhibition, it was revealed that the tower is, in fact, very bulky and wide! If you were to 'pan' left in this image, you would see the massive triangular-shaped floorplates this building actually has:













Interesting, eh?


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

not really. 

just more spammin'...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Gee, thanks.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Is not the Spire of Dublin ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spire_of_Dublin and http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b26123 ) the thinnest free-standing tower?


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Torre Levante, Benidorm


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Obelixx said:


> Is not the Spire of Dublin ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spire_of_Dublin and http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b26123 ) the thinnest free-standing tower?


I think, maybe, we're talking about skyscrapers.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> *Beetham Tower - Manchester, UK*
> 
> *171m / 47 storeys*
> 
> (currently under construction)


Is that maybe designed by Foster?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm not talking about spires or masts. But the tower in Helsinki may compete with it. I have to get know the size of the building in Istanbul...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

DetoX said:


> Tower in Helsinki:


lol
is it a residential?


----------



## Chogmook (Oct 15, 2002)

The Beetham Tower is designed by local Architect Ian Simpson, who's other designed buildings include the Lovely Urbis & No.1 Deangate (Both Completed) in Manchester. Also the Albany Building in Manchester again (44flrs-Approved), Gallowgate in Newcastle(50flrs-Proposed), Criterion Place in Leeds (47flrs-Proposed), Brunswick Quay in Liverpool (50flrs-Proposed) and the majestic Holloway Circus Tower in Birmingham (39flrs-Topped out), oh yeah and not forgetting Beetham Tower in London (70flrs-Proposed)

Trust me, this guy is becoming very well known!

Anyway back to Beetham Manchester (Yep it's slender!)










Thanx to Accura Preston for the photo 

And CAW123 for the facts:



> Approx 16.5m wide I believe, for the bottom 23 floors, then approx 20.5m for the top floors.


----------



## koskaar (Jul 31, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> lol
> is it a residential?


Well, I hope nobody lives there. It's part of the olympic stadium, to my knowledge the tower doesn't have any practical purpose, it's more of a landmark.


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

vestedatower- Eindhoven. 90m's in height. the tower is still rising! on the pics it's just under 80m's.......!!! the endresult will be very impressing. slender will it be!

this will it be:

















(+/-50m on that moment)


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

cool.
heres another construction shot of beetham manchester by caw123. here its 30floorsish high, got 20 left plus a huge blade/spire:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

I like this tower in the Helsinski stadium


----------

